
South Carolina Police Hauled in $17M Through Civil Asset Forfeiture - jseliger
https://reason.com/blog/2019/01/29/south-carolina-police-hauled-in-17-milli
======
sarcasmatwork
Should be: South Carolina Police stole $17M Through Civil Asset Forfeiture.
This is pure theft, and the police/state get away with it. Crazy!

